# My caad10 review



## alp aslan (Dec 6, 2010)

I rode totally 425 km last 2 weeks. İt's really light and stiff. I didn't ride long kilometres a carbon road bike but I think Caad10 can be comfortable considered . 
Result : 1-) pay less 
2-) to place of a poor quality carbon bike, take caad10 and be happy 

Bye, Alp


----------



## J.Kilgore (Aug 10, 2011)

Glad you love your bike! Have fun! 

I like the way the black and green Caad 10 frameset looks. I may try to talk my wife into that bike when she upgrades so I can ride it!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

alp aslan said:


> I rode totally 425 km last 2 weeks. İt's really light and stiff. I didn't ride long kilometres a carbon road bike but I think Caad10 can be comfortable considered .
> Result : 1-) pay less
> 2-) to place of a poor quality carbon bike, take caad10 and be happy
> 
> Bye, Alp


That's not much of a review. Also, can you name a poor quality carbon frame in the current Cannondale line-up?


----------



## alp aslan (Dec 6, 2010)

ph0enix said:


> That's not much of a review. Also, can you name a poor quality carbon frame in the current Cannondale line-up?


caad 10 belongs a hard frame. my frame app. 1150 gr. like a carbon frames. it's light. in my opinion it's comfortable.

if you wonder What I meant for poor quality carbon frames. before liked a few carbon bikes like colnago,look, specialized, cannondale supersix but they were expensive. and then I found some noname frames and entry-level frames of a few good brands but I was thinking , it looks flexible, it's not stiff. it has not a good geometry. 
finally I decided to get an alu. frame to place of live with doubts

Bye


----------



## Swissracer7 (Apr 5, 2011)

In 8 months so far i put 4500+ miles on my CAAD10, i like how light and nimble it is, its stiff and i can put alot of power down on it.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

Is it time to upgrade ? 

I'm on caad2 now - M400 Barbecue Edition; and a 3.0 Black Lightning. 
I ride 1,000+ miles a year, mostly rail-trail and road. 

Convince me to do a quantum leap to caad10. Are they made in the USA ? tnx


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

It's been a few years since Cannondale has been making frames in the US. I'm pretty sure the CAAD10's are Asian-made.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

They are made in Taiwan. The quality is good and the frame tech is much regarded as better than the Amurican Caad 9. 

Im trying to score a 56cm right now...


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

I own and have ridden both the CAAD9 and the CAAD10 extensively. I can say without any hesitation that the CAAD10 is a superior bike in every way! It's stiffer, lighter, smoother and more precise than it's predecessor! It really comes in to its own when descending!


----------

